# FIRME RYDAZ



## spooky.NY (Oct 16, 2009)

hey wuz up im new to this lay it low page.ive got a couple of homies in here like NOTORIOUS*ODL* who are showing me around this is our club FIRME RYDAZ from new york.the club started in 2006 and weve been on the game way before.this is some of the pics and more to come for this year holding it down firme rydaz..thanks and enjoy the pics.


----------



## spooky.NY (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## spooky.NY (Oct 16, 2009)

OLD FLIK


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

nice. BIG UPS to *FIRME* RYDAZ


----------



## spooky.NY (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spooky.NY_@Oct 17 2009, 05:38 PM~15388477
> *hey wuz up im new to this lay it low page.ive got a couple of homies in here like NOTORIOUS*ODL* who are showing me around this is our club FIRME RYDAZ from new york.the club started in 2006 and weve been on the game way before.this is some of the pics and more to come for this year holding it down firme rydaz..thanks and enjoy the pics.
> 
> 
> ...


Qvole fools about time yall up on this shit..welcome to lay it low homies home sweet home.any question or wut eva hit me up u know im always here to help.


----------



## spooky.NY (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Oct 17 2009, 05:45 PM~15388522
> *nice. BIG UPS to *FIRME *RYDAZ
> *


thnks :biggrin:


----------



## 26jd (Aug 2, 2009)

nice shit u have the blue one damn


----------



## spooky.NY (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Oct 17 2009, 05:48 PM~15388541
> *Qvole fools about time yall up on this shit..welcome to lay it low homies home sweet home.any question or wut eva hit me up u know im always here to help.
> *


hey wuz up big homie here just posting pics of the club u know..thnks for the help bro..


----------



## spooky.NY (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 26jd_@Oct 17 2009, 05:53 PM~15388574
> *nice shit u have  the blue one damn
> *


yups thats mynes..ill post pics of more bikes in a few


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

orale "SPOOKY" welcome to lil...aver cuando le cain pa dc los nyc lowriders!


----------



## spooky.NY (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## spooky.NY (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Oct 17 2009, 06:00 PM~15388632
> *orale "SPOOKY" welcome to lil...aver cuando le cain pa dc los nyc lowriders!
> *


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spooky.NY_@Oct 17 2009, 06:07 PM~15388700
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Orale looking good perros.and wait for next year que no ...


----------



## spooky.NY (Oct 16, 2009)

thnks for the commetns


----------



## spooky.NY (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## spooky.NY (Oct 16, 2009)

and we gonna keep on building more bikes hopefully next year..big thaks to the homie NOTORIOUS*ODL* from VIEJITOS bike club..for the help


----------



## Mannys_Bike_Shop (Jul 24, 2008)

:0 megusta la bicicleta de los homies


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

nice bikes man welcome to layitlow homie... had the chance to see these bikes at a parking lot after the mexico vs honduras game a while bike and they look klean ...... keep it up


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

What's up Homie nice to see you up in here :biggrin:


----------



## spooky.NY (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mannys_Bike_Shop_@Oct 17 2009, 06:28 PM~15388870
> *:0  megusta la bicicleta de los homies
> *


gracias more to come


----------



## spooky.NY (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@Oct 17 2009, 06:36 PM~15388929
> *What's up Homie nice to see you up in here :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


sup homie thanks


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

Hope to c u guys in here more often.showing some n.y.c. Bikes


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spooky.NY_@Oct 17 2009, 08:23 PM~15388821
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS "HOMIES" BIKE IS NICE 
WHOEVER OWNS IT SHOULD REDOIT WITH SOME CUSTOM PARTS

WELCOME TO LAYITLOW FIRME RYDAZ


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

lots of nice bike!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

this is bad azz. is that kandy green or chamillion?


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Oct 18 2009, 03:38 PM~15393454
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's chamillion paint.that trike part was sold 2 some dude in here.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Oct 18 2009, 04:42 PM~15394020
> *That's chamillion paint.that trike part was sold 2 some dude in here.
> *



NICE.


----------



## Low-Life09 (Jan 24, 2009)

ITS AOUT TIME YOU GUYS ARE ON HERE, WHATS GOOD, I ALWAYS SEE YOU AT THE NY SHOWS....KEEP HOLDING IT DOWN...


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Oct 19 2009, 11:22 AM~15401405
> *ITS AOUT TIME YOU GUYS ARE ON HERE, WHATS GOOD, I ALWAYS SEE YOU AT THE NY SHOWS....KEEP HOLDING IT DOWN...
> *



whats up eddie?


----------



## Low-Life09 (Jan 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Oct 19 2009, 02:47 PM~15402191
> *whats up eddie?
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE???  HOWS YOUR BIKE???


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Oct 19 2009, 07:18 PM~15404327
> *WHATS UP HOMIE???    HOWS YOUR BIKE???
> *


did u go to the mexican parade?


----------



## Low-Life09 (Jan 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Oct 19 2009, 06:24 PM~15404382
> *did u go to the mexican parade?
> *


NAAA HOMIE I WAS WITH MY GIRL SHE WANTED US TO GO TO THE CHILE PARADE INSTEAD, HAHAAA ITS ALL GOOD THO, NEXT YEAR IM GOING TO GO...


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Oct 19 2009, 04:18 PM~15404327
> *WHATS UP HOMIE???    HOWS YOUR BIKE???
> *


im good. the bikes lookin clean. i relaced the rims so they look different,got the white walls for it,got some custom cups for it, and some fenders. next week im sending money in for my custom parts david is cutting for me. i also have a hollywood frame on its way. have you seen my topics yet?


----------



## Low-Life09 (Jan 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Oct 19 2009, 06:34 PM~15404468
> *im good. the bikes lookin clean.  i relaced the rims so they look different,got the white walls for it,got some custom cups for it, and some fenders. next week im sending money in for my custom parts david is cutting for me. i also have a hollywood frame on its way. have you seen my topics yet?
> *


OH YEAH SOUNDS LIKE ALOT IS HAPPENING FOR YOU HOMIE, AND NAAA SHOW ME SOME PICS OR THE TOPIC,ETC...I BEEN OFF HERE FOR AWHILE... AND LISTEN IF YOU NEED ANY CUSTOM TWISTED STUFF LET ME KNOW...ILL DO IT FOR DIRT CHEAP... YOU ALREADY KNOW


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

ill bump them up. look for blood,sweat n tears. and just another build up. alright, ill probly need a custom kick stand for the bike. but ill probly have to wait till jan. or feb. im booked on what money a can spend this year. figuring i gotta send 50 to x hale for the custom parts,and not sure how much for the chrome plating. and the shipping of the frame to kansas city mossouri to be painted. i also am about to receave a girls hollywood schwinn frame,cups,crank, and two badges. so ill be putting work into that too.


----------



## spooky.NY (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Oct 18 2009, 02:27 PM~15393127
> *lots of nice bike!
> *


Thnks


----------



## spooky.NY (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Oct 19 2009, 12:22 PM~15401405
> *ITS AOUT TIME YOU GUYS ARE ON HERE, WHATS GOOD, I ALWAYS SEE YOU AT THE NY SHOWS....KEEP HOLDING IT DOWN...
> *


Always dog and more for next year.


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## spooky.NY (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@Oct 19 2009, 07:15 PM~15405719
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh nice pic homie hey u thinkin of doing another bike or u done?


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

whats up homie? Yes Im working on another bike hopefully coming out for the summer. If you go to Englishtown next year which I know Englishtown sucks, would like to see ya up there again and hopefully I'll have my next bike.

so whats up with you guys homie any new Projects?


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@Oct 19 2009, 07:15 PM~15405719
> *
> 
> 
> ...



whats up eddie!


----------



## spooky.NY (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@Oct 19 2009, 07:23 PM~15405819
> *whats up homie? Yes Im working on another bike hopefully coming out for the summer. If you go to Englishtown next year which I know Englishtown sucks, would like to see ya up there again and hopefully I'll have my next bike.
> 
> so whats up with you guys homie any new Projects?
> ...


Yup hopefully a lot of new projects for next year its the time we do our thing homie we just been taking a brake giving the new clubs to come out.wow can't wait 2 c ure next project I know its gonna b hard.yea I wish there would b good judges not like this dudes in englishtown.


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Oct 19 2009, 06:24 PM~15405824
> *whats up eddie!
> *


whats up? Just getting ready for next year with my next project and Cant wait for next year already for the Car shows!!


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@Oct 19 2009, 07:27 PM~15405873
> *whats up? Just getting ready for next year with my next project and Cant wait for next year already for the Car shows!!
> *



cool cool

heres a pic of you and your homie talking with me and Dave in the big NYC !


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by spooky.NY_@Oct 19 2009, 06:27 PM~15405869
> *Yup hopefully a lot of new projects for next year its the time we do our thing homie we just been taking a brake giving the new clubs to come out.wow can't wait 2 c ure next project I know its gonna b hard.yea I wish there would b good judges not like this dudes in englishtown.
> *


well my next project d twist is going to be involved in it so you know its going to be a bad ass bike :biggrin: they need new judges so that understands the build of these bikes the effort that we all put into them and love and respect that we all have for eachother and the bikes :thumbsup:


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Oct 19 2009, 06:29 PM~15405886
> *cool cool
> 
> heres a pic of you and your homie talking with me and Dave in the big NYC !
> ...


cool cant wait for next year


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

pic from canada scrape by the car/bike show


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

this was in north carolina this year cinco de mayo car show


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@Oct 19 2009, 07:21 PM~15406621
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:nicoderm:


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## Low-Life09 (Jan 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@Oct 19 2009, 09:21 PM~15406621
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YES SHE DOES!!! :0


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@Oct 19 2009, 07:37 PM~15406932
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## spooky.NY (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

>


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

QVO PERROS BRONX FINEST  
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## spooky.NY (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Oct 25 2009, 06:34 PM~15462650
> *QVO PERROS BRONX FINEST
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ...


Simon !que onda guey que hay ?


----------



## spooky.NY (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Happy Halloween.


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

crazy flik


----------



## spooky.NY (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spooky.NY_@Nov 4 2009, 09:09 PM~15565279
> *Thanks for posting the pics.
> *


no problem bro !!


----------



## spooky.NY (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 31 2009, 02:56 PM~15523269
> *Happy Halloween.
> *


Late thanks


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Nov 4 2009, 07:04 PM~15565215
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dammmmm lol


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

q-vo...ey yew vatos got sum clean ranflas


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 4 2009, 09:40 PM~15565617
> *dammmmm lol
> *


I said the same shit. :roflmao:


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

nice pics eddie


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

YO WAZZ UP FIRME RYDAZ!!!!!!IT'S ME SLEEPY FROM LOWRIDER CONNECTION BIKE CLUB FLORIDA I MEAT U GUYS AT THE MAXICAN PARED I NOW ONE OF UR MEMBERS I LIVES IN YONKERS NEW YORK I LIVE THERE TOO...I MOVED TO FLORIDA LIKE 2YERS A GO!!!!NICE BIKES HOMIES!!!!!!O VIVA MAXICO :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Nov 4 2009, 09:04 PM~15565215
> *
> 
> 
> ...



are you serious!? 

wuhahah any bike got scratched?


----------



## spooky.NY (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks for the comments ill post more pics soon,yea we put down those bikes and just scrape the shit out of them.for this upcoming year a lot of big things firme rydaz are gonna try to show up.the real side of the club is gonna show up from 16 inch trikes radical to all classes..thanks for the support and for all the help to the homie notorious


----------



## spooky.NY (Oct 16, 2009)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)

2 Members: spooky.NY , ON-DA-LOW PREZ

Sup prez of new york finezt


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spooky.NY_@Nov 5 2009, 09:14 PM~15576020
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 
> 2 Members: spooky.NY , ON-DA-LOW PREZ
> ...


NOTHIN MUCH FR I SEE THERE'S GONNA BE SOME COMPETITION FOR NEXT YEAR'S SHOW :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Nov 5 2009, 07:20 PM~15576083
> *NOTHIN MUCH FR I SEE THERE'S GONNA  BE SOME COMPETITION FOR NEXT YEAR'S SHOW :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


dayum i guess i gotta step my game up asap for next year all yeahhhhhh!


----------



## spooky.NY (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Nov 5 2009, 08:20 PM~15576083
> *NOTHIN MUCH FR I SEE THERE'S GONNA  BE SOME COMPETITION FOR NEXT YEAR'S SHOW :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Competition naww just a lil fun its already time,but I think we won't never get on top of on da low because ure people are dedicated steet rydaz and the finest of new york but let c what happenes


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 5 2009, 09:23 PM~15576119
> *dayum i guess i gotta step my game up asap for next year all yeahhhhhh!
> *


   WE ONLY GONNA DO MILD BIKES AND ITS ALL FOR FUN IT AINT WORTH SPENDING SO MUCH MONEY IF THERES HARDLY ANY SHOWS HERE PLUS I HATE HAVING MY RAD BIKE SITTIN IN THE FUCKIN KITCHEN :uh: :uh: IT BORES ME THE FUCK OUT :angry: :angry:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spooky.NY_@Nov 5 2009, 07:26 PM~15576154
> *Competition naww just a lil fun its already time,but I think we won't never get on top of on da low because ure people are dedicated steet rydaz and the finest of new york but let c what happenes
> *


simon homie i agree on u on that... for me its bout da love respect n the work u put in!  but yeah both odl n firme got some good bikes ya inspire me to do more in da lowlif3!


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spooky.NY_@Nov 5 2009, 09:26 PM~15576154
> *Competition naww just a lil fun its already time,but I think we won't never get on top of on da low because ure people are dedicated steet rydaz and the finest of new york but let c what happenes
> *


I SEE WHERE UR GOING


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 5 2009, 09:29 PM~15576186
> *simon homie i agree on u on that... for me its bout da love respect n the work u put in!   but yeah both odl n firme got some good bikes ya inspire me to do more in da lowlif3!
> *


HOPE U CAN MAKE IT NEXT YEAR CASPER


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Nov 5 2009, 07:29 PM~15576183
> *   WE ONLY GONNA DO MILD BIKES AND ITS ALL FOR FUN IT AINT WORTH SPENDING SO MUCH MONEY IF THERES HARDLY ANY SHOWS HERE PLUS I HATE HAVING MY RAD BIKE SITTIN IN THE FUCKIN KITCHEN  :uh:  :uh: IT BORES ME THE FUCK OUT  :angry:  :angry:
> *


yeah but ya used to spend alot of feria on ya bikes...{ballers} but im not competing against no1 cuz im still in da low level ill catch upo to ya soon or later! :biggrin:


----------



## spooky.NY (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Nov 5 2009, 08:29 PM~15576183
> *   WE ONLY GONNA DO MILD BIKES AND ITS ALL FOR FUN IT AINT WORTH SPENDING SO MUCH MONEY IF THERES HARDLY ANY SHOWS HERE PLUS I HATE HAVING MY RAD BIKE SITTIN IN THE FUCKIN KITCHEN  :uh:  :uh: IT BORES ME THE FUCK OUT  :angry:  :angry:
> *


U got it wrong there its not for the shows in here,its building a bike to rep new york to get n.y on the map out there like low mentality or drastic bakk in the day that's our goal and the homie from viejitos goal.


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Nov 5 2009, 07:31 PM~15576212
> *HOPE U CAN MAKE IT NEXT YEAR CASPER
> *


oh yeah this year if da skies look clear ill be there bikes or no bikes most likely ill take on3 atleast! by then hopefully ill be ready!


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 5 2009, 09:32 PM~15576224
> *yeah but ya used to spend alot of feria on ya bikes...{ballers} but im not competing against no1 cuz im still in da low level ill catch upo to ya soon or later! :biggrin:
> *


EVERY ONE HAS THEIR OWN TASTE  AND IM MORE INTO THE O.G BIKES THAN THE RADS


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Nov 5 2009, 07:36 PM~15576276
> *EVERY ONE HAS THEIR OWN TASTE    AND IM MORE INTO THE O.G BIKES THAN THE RADS
> *


thats rite diffrent taste diffrent flavors same lifestyle!


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spooky.NY_@Nov 5 2009, 07:33 PM~15576239
> *U got it wrong there its not for the shows in here,its building a bike to rep new york to get n.y on the map out there like low mentality or drastic bakk in the day that's our goal and the homie from viejitos goal.
> *


i wana be one of the peeps to put the NATIONS CAPITOL ON DA MAP! just da same AS NYC!


----------



## spooky.NY (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Nov 5 2009, 08:36 PM~15576276
> *EVERY ONE HAS THEIR OWN TASTE    AND IM MORE INTO THE O.G BIKES THAN THE RADS
> *


Well hope u get somewhere with ure o.g bike and ure guys mild bikes


----------



## spooky.NY (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 5 2009, 08:39 PM~15576311
> *i wana be one of the peeps to put the NATIONS CAPITOL ON DA MAP! just da same AS NYC!
> *


That's my point right there casper we both know if we wanna get up there we gotta built something nice to put on a turntable so people and judges can get impressed que no !!!


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spooky.NY_@Nov 5 2009, 07:41 PM~15576342
> *That's my point right there casper we both know if we wanna get up there we gotta built something nice to put on a turntable so people and judges can get impressed que no !!!
> *


A HUEVO...LOL thats rite


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 5 2009, 09:42 PM~15576377
> *A HUEVO...LOL thats rite
> *


    FUCK THE TROPHIES IT ALL ABOUT THE LOVE OF THE GAME


----------



## spooky.NY (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 5 2009, 08:42 PM~15576377
> *A HUEVO...LOL thats rite
> *


Cause if u only built o.g bikes or normal street bikes judges gonna b like wtf..we gotta built something good u know.a lil show bike on turntable.


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spooky.NY_@Nov 5 2009, 07:49 PM~15576474
> *Cause if u only built o.g bikes or normal street bikes judges gonna b like wtf..we gotta built something good u know.a lil show bike on turntable.
> *


yep!


----------



## spooky.NY (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Nov 5 2009, 08:46 PM~15576418
> *      FUCK THE TROPHIES IT ALL ABOUT THE LOVE OF THE GAME
> *


Looks like u gotta get ure facts staight buddy !!


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spooky.NY_@Nov 5 2009, 09:49 PM~15576474
> *Cause if u only built o.g bikes or normal street bikes judges gonna b like wtf..we gotta built something good u know.a lil show bike on turntable.
> *


JUDGES GET LIKE THAT WHEN THEY SEE THE SAME STUFF EVERY YEAR
NOT MANY FOLKS KNOW ABOUT A TRU O.G


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Nov 5 2009, 07:54 PM~15576550
> *JUDGES GET LIKE THAT WHEN THEY SEE THE SAME STUFF EVERY YEAR
> NOT MANY FOLKS KNOW ABOUT A TRU O.G
> *


yeah it like u post earlier diffrent styles thats why i traded my og lemon peeler cuz i dont like em all og not my estilo!


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spooky.NY_@Nov 5 2009, 09:53 PM~15576533
> *Looks like u gotta get ure facts staight buddy !!
> *


   

I KNOW MY STUFF


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 5 2009, 09:56 PM~15576576
> *yeah it like u post earlier diffrent styles thats why i traded my og lemon peeler cuz i dont like em all og not my estilo!
> *


WHEN I SAY TRU O.G I MEAN AN O.G LOWRIDER BIKE NOT A REGULAR CLASSIC STINGRAY


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Nov 5 2009, 07:59 PM~15576602
> *WHEN I SAY TRU O.G I MEAN AN O.G LOWRIDER BIKE NOT A REGULAR CLASSIC STINGRAY
> *


yeah


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 5 2009, 10:00 PM~15576621
> *yeah still not my style! :biggrin:
> *


ORRA I RESPECT THAT


----------



## spooky.NY (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Nov 5 2009, 08:54 PM~15576550
> *JUDGES GET LIKE THAT WHEN THEY SEE THE SAME STUFF EVERY YEAR
> NOT MANY FOLKS KNOW ABOUT A TRU O.G
> *


Judges in here or any other place will even compare to a rad or semi class.specially here,I think ure gonna b in ure own lil world then


----------



## spooky.NY (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 5 2009, 09:00 PM~15576621
> *yeah
> *


Lmao


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

Aww I missed the fun on this topic !!


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spooky.NY_@Nov 5 2009, 08:10 PM~15575982
> *Thanks for the comments ill post more pics soon,yea we put down those bikes and just scrape the shit out of them.for this upcoming year a lot of big things firme rydaz are gonna try to show up.the real side of the club is gonna show up from 16 inch trikes radical to all classes..thanks for the support and for all the help to the homie notorious
> *


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spooky.NY_@Nov 5 2009, 08:26 PM~15576154
> *Competition naww just a lil fun its already time,but I think we won't never get on top of on da low because ure people are dedicated steet rydaz and the finest of new york but let c what happenes
> *


 :0


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

TIGHT LOOKING BIKES   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## spooky.NY (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Nov 6 2009, 07:19 PM~15586396
> *TIGHT LOOKING BIKES      :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Gracias


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

HEY WAZZ UP HOMIES WHAT'S GOOD!!!! ONE OF UR HOMIES!!!
























MY LOWRIDER BIKES HOMIES!!!!!!


----------



## spooky.NY (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LIL PUPP3T LC_@Nov 15 2009, 06:15 PM~15672741
> *HEY WAZZ UP HOMIES WHAT'S GOOD!!!! ONE OF UR HOMIES!!!
> 
> 
> ...


They look good keep it doing it


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## spooky.NY (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Nov 18 2009, 06:13 PM~15706639
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What's going on dog


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spooky.NY_@Nov 18 2009, 10:15 PM~15709490
> *What's going on dog
> *


same o,same o

sup with u ?


----------



## spooky.NY (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Nov 19 2009, 08:03 PM~15719477
> *same o,same o
> 
> sup with u ?
> *


U know working on my shit


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

sounds gewd ill probally go when the homies come again 2 c hows its going foo


----------



## spooky.NY (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LIL PUPP3T LC_@Nov 15 2009, 06:15 PM~15672741
> *HEY WAZZ UP HOMIES WHAT'S GOOD!!!! ONE OF UR HOMIES!!!
> 
> 
> ...


hey are u from NY,because i think i saw u riding your bike around harlem


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Dec 1 2009, 08:46 PM~15839470
> *hey are u from NY,because i think i saw u riding your bike around harlem
> *


HEY HOMIE!!!! IT WAS ME RIDING MY BIKE AROUND IN NEW YORK I'M FROM YONKERS N.Y LIVE THER FOR 20YRS...... :biggrin: SO WHAT'S GUD HOMIE!!!


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LIL PUPP3T LC_@Dec 2 2009, 08:06 AM~15843096
> *HEY HOMIE!!!! IT WAS ME RIDING MY BIKE AROUND IN NEW YORK I'M FROM YONKERS N.Y LIVE THER FOR  20YRS...... :biggrin:  SO WHAT'S GUD HOMIE!!!
> *


yea i was eating at restaurant called PD's when i saw you,this was back in june or july


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Dec 2 2009, 07:23 PM~15851773
> *yea i was eating at restaurant called PD's when i saw you,this was back in june or july
> *


HEY HOMIE!!!!! I MOVE TO FLORIDA BUT IT SUCK'S WERE I LIVE AT........IS NOT THE SOME LIKE NYC :angry: ...MIAMI IS OK BUT DAY DON'T LIKE NEW YORKERS LIKE AS......I'M MOVE BACK UP N.Y SOON CANT WHAT!!!!!!!


----------



## spooky.NY (Oct 16, 2009)

Firme rydaz n.j chapter,pennsylvania chapter,new york chapter,,


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spooky.NY_@Dec 4 2009, 06:07 PM~15874528
> *Firme rydaz n.j chapter,pennsylvania chapter,new york chapter,,
> 
> *


pics :biggrin:


----------



## spooky.NY (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Dec 4 2009, 08:12 PM~15875211
> *pics :biggrin:
> *


Soon bikes getting ready 2 hit em shows :biggrin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

hey spooky some nice bikes in here since i last checked this topic out.


----------



## spooky.NY (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Dec 31 2009, 04:46 PM~16147257
> *hey spooky some nice bikes in here since i last checked this topic out.
> *


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LIL PUPP3T LC_@Nov 15 2009, 04:15 PM~15672741
> *HEY WAZZ UP HOMIES WHAT'S GOOD!!!! ONE OF UR HOMIES!!!
> 
> 
> ...


i seen that red bike wen it was gold ... you guys have some clean bikes


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@Oct 19 2009, 09:35 PM~15406893
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave::wave: :wave: :wave:
 HI HOMIES FROM LUXURIOUS MONTREAL CHAPTER !!!!!   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 916_king (Jan 26, 2010)




----------

